# Venemous Snake Handling



## mcald (May 8, 2007)

So, where did you all learn to handle venemous snakes? and does anyone handle snakes like steve irwin did? as he seems to always handle with no hook.

I know it sounds a bit of a childish question but i was just wondering.

M.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

handling venomous snakes is EASY PEASY! my first snake was a gaboon viper! i used to just let it crawl through my hand and around my room! was a great snake!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

superted as far as i remember you were scared of a little hognose!

And stever irwins method works in the wild but in captivity its isnt the best way. 

A good set of hooks is essential in the private collection. 

And starting off handling basic snkes (non venomus) them move up to handing docile venomous really. there is no inbetween


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

no wrong person dan! :bash::bash:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh no sorry, that was kellogscornsnake!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

alot is common sense I recon, dont put yourself in strike range, dont try to handle something thats well out of your experience like a fast elapid. Use long hooks, ect


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

This is maybe a bit of a weird question but are there classes or anything where you can learn to do it properly?
Ben


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

the only way to do it really is to get to know someone with a few venomous specimen and observe what they do ask questions etc!


----------



## mcald (May 8, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> And stever irwins method works in the wild but in captivity it isnt the best way.


is this because steve irwin would wait till the snake makes a move then grab by the tale and lift?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

no its because in the wild theres space to do it and your not getting it out of an enclosed space (i.e a viv) but with faster snakes that he catches take note he does use sticks to prevent the snake turning on him!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

its still not advised in the wild, but it worked for him he never got bitten, danger sells it makes it more exciting, tailing a snake with no hook is not a good idea, but loads of these TV herpotologists do it, because it looks more exciting.


----------



## mcald (May 8, 2007)

Who else? I've only ever seen steve do it


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Rob Bredll, Austin stevens are two others I can think of off the top of my head im sure there are more.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Meh.. the general rule I had for hots was to not handle them at all (if at all possible). If you want to learn how to use the hooks etc, you need to find someone who keeps them and is prepared to show you the ropes.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

id love to know someone withs hots just so i could watch and learn first hand from them.

Austin Stevens carries round that litter picker thing doesnt he? i thought that was his equivilant 2 a hook?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

using grabbers on snakes stress's them lots they should only be used when really necessary.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeh pilstrong (sp) tongs they are dangerous for the snake if not used properly, midwest gentle giant tongs are better.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

that reminds me si im going to be ordering some midwest stuff soon so if you wanna share an order to cut down on postage costs pm me


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

A mentor is the best way to learn without a doubt. If this is not a possibility with a lot of research, good advice, and common sense. You could start small and learn on your own. 

You have to keep in mind when talking about Irwin he is/was a showmen. It was his job to entertain as well as educate. 

There are many ways to handle venomous snakes. Free handling is not one of them. Trap boxes are a good safe method for routine maintenance. Hooks are another for transferring from one cage to another. If you have to go hands on tubing is the best way verse the 3 finger hold in most cases. Sometimes going hands on is the safest way or only way in cases like Al's most recent video. I have never owned a pair of tongs I'm afraid of crushing my snakes. I just could never get a feel for them. 

Anyway I started into venomous solo. I have had a few mentors since then and still have a few. I did alright on my own but was never really confident until I worked with a few other keepers and seen there tips tricks ect. The biggiest gain for me was confirming what I already knew and putting it into action.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

The best way to learn is by having a mentor to teach you who to properly care for venomous snakes. Figuring it out on your own is a fast way of visiting hospital to have a sip of horse serum.

Steve did what worked for Steve, which is to say it might not be good for someone else to use. He also had many of the snakes he worked with "chilled" down so they were more managable on camera.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

SiUK said:


> yeh pilstrong (sp) tongs they are dangerous for the snake if not used properly, midwest gentle giant tongs are better.


Do you ever see me use my "gentle giants"? Very very seldom. Best for field work not in a lab setting unless you have certain circumstances. When you grab a snake like that, what do you think goes through it's mind? Yikes!! Something is trying to eat me!! They respond accordingly with vigor. Best to use two hook and try to keep the snake calm.

If you do get or have gentle giants, obtain some sandpaper disks, the kind with the glue on the back and stick it to the grabbing surfaces of the tongs, cut off the excess. This will provide extra grip when you do use then and the snake will be less likely to thrash free.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> Do you ever see me use my "gentle giants"? Very very seldom. Best for field work not in a lab setting unless you have certain circumstances. When you grab a snake like that, what do you think goes through it's mind? Yikes!! Something is trying to eat me!! They respond accordingly with vigor. Best to use two hook and try to keep the snake calm.
> 
> If you do get or have gentle giants, obtain some sandpaper disks, the kind with the glue on the back and stick it to the grabbing surfaces of the tongs, cut off the excess. This will provide extra grip when you do use then and the snake will be less likely to thrash free.


I was debating whether or not it was worth ordering some of those, when we make the order from midwest, they are pretty expensive and I remembered what you said during that mamba video.


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

there are courses that happen i'm goin 2 try and find one next summer an get a cirtificate, then the council cant say no to me gettin my dwa:2thumb:


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

Jade01 said:


> id love to know someone withs hots just so i could watch and learn first hand from them.
> 
> Austin Stevens carries round that litter picker thing doesnt he? i thought that was his equivilant 2 a hook?


Yeah Austin Stevens tends to use the tongs as a hook, so he doesn't usually grab with them.

And Serpentkid, they can refuse the DWA no matter what your experience or certificates if they think that there is a danger to the public, so even if you took a course then if they don't like it they will find a way to not issue the licence.

If it's snakes you wanted to handle then really a course is only a start, experience is much more useful. Getting to help someone good who keeps venomous is really advised. Also lots of experience with different types of non DWA is also a good idea. 

Mike


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> The best way to learn is by having a mentor to teach you who to properly care for venomous snakes. Figuring it out on your own is a fast way of visiting hospital to have a sip of horse serum.
> 
> I agree learning on your own is not the way to go. Unfortunately this is how a lot of venomous keepers start out.


----------



## moe81 (May 10, 2011)

Hots handling? 

U mean like this????









































































:lol2:

Sorry if that offended anyone. Pls do not try this without proper supervision ans experience!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

That guy has some balls, hope the king isn't defanged tho.


----------



## moe81 (May 10, 2011)

Kalouda said:


> That guy has some balls, hope the king isn't defanged tho.


 
Thanks. That guy is me. None of my kings are defanged or deglaned. I do not condone that. :whip:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

moe81 said:


> Hots handling?
> 
> U mean like this????
> 
> ...


i stand by my post in your other thread...you are insane :gasp:


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

moe81 said:


> Thanks. That guy is me. None of my kings are defanged or deglaned. I do not condone that. :whip:


Keep it in all it's natural glory, thats good, must of took alot to be doing the dangerous handling of the snake, you too make a lovely couple lol.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm a kentucky boy...:whistling2:

just don't get bitten...

:lol2:


----------



## Elapidae (Jul 7, 2010)

In my opinion tailing does not equal free handling and it is often the only way to capture snakes in the wild over here. 
There is a huge difference between dealing with captives and dealing with wild animals.
TV herpers often place captive snakes in wild situations. For example Steve once picked up a Death Adder mid body which was supposedly a wild animal found under a house. I don't know anyone in their right mind who would attempt this with this species in the wild, and most consider it stupid even with a captive.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Elapidae said:


> In my opinion tailing does not equal free handling and it is often the only way to capture snakes in the wild over here.
> There is a huge difference between dealing with captives and dealing with wild animals.
> TV herpers often place captive snakes in wild situations. For example Steve once picked up a Death Adder mid body which was supposedly a wild animal found under a house. I don't know anyone in their right mind who would attempt this with this species in the wild, and most consider it stupid even with a captive.


Well said. When pulling a brownsnake from a sugar cane field, there's no time for text book "hook 'n' tail", you just grab them and pull back. This is the way most Australian herpers work. I carry M1's - they work well for me, although I agree with what Al said too. If one can manage with a hook, it should always be first option. 

In my opinion, bites happen when most least expected. I ws pegged by a tiger snake whilst photographing it. The little beast shot up from under the bush hat. My fault for being to complacent (_thanks to Elapidae for a speedy drive to hospital_).

Either way, it's what works best for you.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Elapidae (Jul 7, 2010)

LOL, I stuck to the speed limit the entire trip to the hospital. I still can hardly believe you were photographing Browns that same night, it could have been a whole lot worse.
What are M1's?


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Elapidae said:


> LOL, I stuck to the speed limit the entire trip to the hospital. I still can hardly believe you were photographing Browns that same night, it could have been a whole lot worse.
> What are M1's?


They are tongs from Midwest. Work well, and much better than GG's. Grip well and easy going.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/310WQDUhnfL.jpg

http://i.ebayimg.com/04/!!d2u+QgBnM~$(KGrHgoOKi0EjlLmUvDqBKq4sjKSCw~~_2.JPG


----------



## daniele1272 (Apr 14, 2010)

*venomous snake handling*

hello every body just a question really any one no anyone from birmingham area uk who has venemous snake handling experience i have handled them in the past very mimimal but have dealt with really aggresive retics in the wild whole different ball game i know but was looking to brush up my experience as i am off to costa rica in sept and would like to know if anyone will be able to show me in a bit more dtail in handling venemous snakes nedd all the help i can get let me know asap please


----------



## varanus giganteus (Aug 25, 2010)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> This is maybe a bit of a weird question but are there classes or anything where you can learn to do it properly?
> Ben


There is a shop in Ramsgate called concrete jungle that do venomous experience days there address is and details are on :: Concrete Jungle Exotic Pets :: they are renewing there website i have seen a preview and the new is much better  

oww and i found a review on here for you too

hope this helps 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/667890-concrete-jungle-venomous-day.html


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

SuperTed said:


> using grabbers on snakes stress's them lots they should only be used when really necessary.


 
I have no choice but to use a grab on one of my Copperheads. The darn think just wont stay on a hook for love nor money. The other one would sit on the hook all day if he had too. 

I dont like using the grab as it goes totally against the snakes natural existance and really freaks them out. Tailing is a good method in my view however, no good with short bodied vipers.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

I have some knowledge of this subject.... but I'll just sit back for now and see if I learn anything....:shock:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> Well said. When pulling a brownsnake from a sugar cane field, there's no time for text book "hook 'n' tail", you just grab them and pull back. This is the way most Australian herpers work. I carry M1's - they work well for me, although I agree with what Al said too. If one can manage with a hook, it should always be first option.
> 
> In my opinion, bites happen when most least expected. I ws pegged by a tiger snake whilst photographing it. The little beast shot up from under the bush hat. My fault for being to complacent (_thanks to Elapidae for a speedy drive to hospital_).
> 
> ...


that was an interesting day!

The best fun was when you were in hospital!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

i always tail adders id personally say i have zero expirience with hots as our native adders is all ive handled. my method is usually to find a stick shaped like a y picking the snakes head end up with the forked end so it cant turn round on me and then tailing with the other hand. but this is usually to get them into a nearby bush or hedge off the road. I have made various mistakes though il be the first to admit that how i havent been bit is beyond me i had to sit there one day for an hour though when i was 17 i was sat there handling an adder put it down it went off but i failed to see the one that had decided to crawl under my arse and decide to relax and take a nap and every time i tried to move the tail rattling started. Its prob the least ive moved ever lol


----------



## marie_k (Apr 21, 2006)

daniele1272 said:


> hello every body just a question really any one no anyone from birmingham area uk who has venemous snake handling experience i have handled them in the past very mimimal but have dealt with really aggresive retics in the wild whole different ball game i know but was looking to brush up my experience as i am off to costa rica in sept and would like to know if anyone will be able to show me in a bit more dtail in handling venemous snakes nedd all the help i can get let me know asap please


Hi,
I'm from Birmingham but went to the US to do my venomous training as not many well regarded options over here.
Marie


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

marie_k said:


> Hi,
> I'm from Birmingham but went to the US to do my venomous training as not many well regarded options over here.
> Marie


I know of one............... :whistling2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

PDR said:


> I know of one............... :whistling2:


 
Not based in Liverpool by any chance?


----------



## Elapidae (Jul 7, 2010)

slippery42 said:


> that was an interesting day!
> 
> The best fun was when you were in hospital!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
LOL Graeme, one of my most memorable days of herping. I could jump in with a POM joke but I think this little Aussie would be outnumbered on here.

On a serious note people reading the light banter about a very serious situation should not make the mistake of thinking the situation was funny at the time. Things could have been a hell of a lot worse.

Got my first P affinis for the season over the weekend


----------

